# زوجة ابن الشيخ حسان المتنصرة مهددة بالقتل



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*هاجر بوساق هى قارئة وحافظة للقران هداها بحثها عن الحق فى الاشهر الاخيرة بعد دخولها الى المنتديات المسيحية لتشكيك المسيحيين فى دينهم فاخذت تبحث فى الشبهات التى يلقيها المسلمون الى المسيحيين 
فاخذت تتامل تاريخها الطويل وعناء امها معها لتحفيظها القران وهى صغيرة حتى صارت حافظة له كله فى سن صغيرة

التقت هاجر سرا باحد الاخوة الادمنز على موقع مسيحى فى احد مطاعم القاهرة وهى نازعة للحجاب فذهل الخادم حين طلبت منه صليب وعرف ان النور دخل الى قلبها

لكن كيف وهى زوجة منذ اشهر لاحمد بن الشيخ محمد حسان اكثر شيوخ الاسلام تشددا واكثرهم ارهابا

اصطنعت معه خناقة وحاولت ترك البيت الا ان الشيخ محمد حسان تدخل لفض الاشتباك وبينما كان يفتش فى شنطتها التى أحضرتها وجد الصليب فصفعها وحبسها فى غرفة 

وصلنا ايميل من احد الاخوات القريبات من الاحداث انهم كل يوم يضربون الاخت هاجر وهى الان مهددة بالقتل بسبب حد الردة وكل يوم يدخل عليها محمد حسان يتلو القران

ومنذ يومان حاولة احد افراد العائلة قتلها بالسم الا انها نجت بمعجزة

صلوا من اجلها

صلوا من اجل اختنا هاجر التى اسمت نفسها سارة لتكون مثل امنا سارة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــة ،،
خبر جميل عن مثال اجمل لبنات المغرب الحبيب
هاجر بوساق ولدت يوم 14 شعبان1412 الموافق ل 10 فبراير1992 م بمدينة الرباط. هي من أشهر صغار حافظات كتاب الله بالمغرب.
تعليمها

التحقت هاجر بوساق بدار القرآن الحاج البشير لتحفيظ القرآن ونشر علومه بمدينة تمارة في سن الثامنة، حيث كانت أم هاجر توقظها على الساعة 4 صباحا للذهاب إلى دار القرآن إذ كانت تدرس يوم السبت مع الكبار مادة التطبيق(التجويد) مع الأستاذ محمد الأسلمي ويوم الأحد كانت تقتصر على حفظ كتاب الله تعالى. فلقد درست هاجر 6 سنوات في هذه الدار المباركة بحيث خرجت منها بتزكية في تجويد القرآن الكريم.
في سن 10 بدأت هاجر خطوتها الأولى في الظهور أمام الجمهور، وكانت أول مرحلة هي قراءتها في ليلة القرآن بمسرح محمد الخامس بالرباط أمام آلاف من الحاضرين. صرحت: "كنت في الحقيقة جد خائفة لأنه لم يسبق لي أن قرأت القرآن في هذا الحشد الكبير".
مشاركتها في المسابقات

شاركت في عدة مسابقات بعضها في: (المؤسسات التعليمية والبعض الآخر في المساجد) وكانت تحصل على الرتبة الأولى. بعد ذلك تقدمت لتشارك في مواهب تجويد القرآن الكريم التي تنظمها القناة الثانية لسنة 2005/2006 فحصلت على الرتبة الأولى، والغريب أنها في نفس العام وفي نفس الشهر شاركت في مسابقة محمد السادس الوطنية في الطريقة المشرقية بحيث كانت من نصيبها كذلك. كانت لها مشاركات عدة في أمسيات ومهرجانات.
نشاطها ودراستها

في سن 15 سنة التحقت بدار القرآن الحاج الريفي بحي النهضة2 وهي لا زالت تتابع هناك دراسة العلوم الشرعية كما أنها تدرس كذلك مادة التجويد للأطفال. في سن 16 أصبحت هاجر بوساق حاملة لكتاب الله تعالى وبهذه المناسبة حلت ضيفة على اٍذاعة محمد السادس في برنامج الحافظات.
الآن هي تابعت دراستها في السنة الثانية باكالوريا علوم رياضية ـأـ.
في سنة 2010 أكرمها الله تعالى بالزواج منأحمد محمد حسان ابن أشهر وأكبر شيوخ المسلمين والدعاة الأجلاء الشيخ :محمد حسان


http://akhawat.islamway.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=251874*


----------



## BITAR (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*



مهددة بالقتل بسبب حد الردة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

مش كانوا بيقولوا ان لا يوجد ردة فى الاسلام؟ 
ام
لكل مناسبه ظروفها وتبريرتها
ربنا يحافظ عليك يا سارة
*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

bitar قال:


> *مش كانوا بيقولوا ان لا يوجد ردة فى الاسلام؟ *
> *ام*
> *لكل مناسبه ظروفها وتبريرتها*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليك يا سارة*​


 مين اللى قال مفيش دى فتاوى بيسكتو بيها الغرب و بيجملو صورتهم قدام العالم
فى الاسلام هتلاقى الردة و العيش ابو ردة و بقصماط و مربي و سبايسى كمان لو حبيت و يا ويلك لو سيبت *البيت هنجيبك ولو اختفيت و نقتلك لو حبيت
*البيت = الاسلام


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*الرب يكون مع اختنا هاجر*​


----------



## MAJI (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يحميها من الاشرار المتعطشين للدم بسبب ثقافتهم الدينية
هكذا يثبتوا ان الاسلام انتشر واستمر بالاكراه لا بالقناعة
شكرا لنقل الخبر


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يحميها ويبارك حياتها 

وينجيها من الى هيا فية

المسيح والعدرا معاها ومعانا


----------



## azazi (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*هل يوجد مصدر موثوق للخبر!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

azazi قال:


> *هل يوجد مصدر موثوق للخبر!*



*بعملية بحث بسيطة على الجوجل ستجد العديد من المصادر*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

زوجة إبن الشيخ محمد حسان شخصيا
يااااااااااه
يا للعجب


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يحافظ عليها ويحميها 
ويجوا في الاعلانات ويقولوا الارهاب انا ضده *


----------



## qwyui (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يحافظ عليها ومبروك الخلاص وعقبال الباقى مرسى


----------



## فادي البغدادي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*الرب يكون معاها ... دعائنا للرب أن يفك أسرها و يستخدمها لتكون أبنه مؤمنة و صالحة للرب و مثال حي تقتدي بها كل المسلمات المسلوبات للحرية و الارادة و الحياة الحرة الكريمة و العيش الرغيد في ظل الشريعة الاسلامية البغيضة ​*


----------

